# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Προσπάθεια από Καλλιθέα

## inershado

Είμαι στις Τζιτζιφίες, ένα στενό μέσα από την παραλιακή και μέσα από Θησέως. Ανέβηκα ταράτσα να κάνω ένα scan αλλά δεν βρίσκω σχεδόν τπτ από σήμα. Το παλαίβω πολύ καιρό τώρα αλλά τπτ. Υπάρχει κανείς να δώσει ένα χέρι βοηθείας (και 2 δεν με χαλάνε  ::  ) μπας και στείσω κι εγώ την κεραιούλα μου επιτέλους?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Είμαι στις Τζιτζιφίες, ένα στενό μέσα από την παραλιακή και μέσα από Θησέως. Ανέβηκα ταράτσα να κάνω ένα scan αλλά δεν βρίσκω σχεδόν τπτ από σήμα. Το παλαίβω πολύ καιρό τώρα αλλά τπτ. Υπάρχει κανείς να δώσει ένα χέρι βοηθείας (και 2 δεν με χαλάνε  ) μπας και στείσω κι εγώ την κεραιούλα μου επιτέλους?


Έχεις pm.  ::

----------


## nantito

Βρε βρε... αποφάσισες να ξεφορτωθείς το καλώδιο και θα συνδεθείς πάλι...;  ::  

Άντε καλή αρχή  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλως όρισες ξανά στην ενεργή δράση στο δίκτυο. Στην Καλλιθέα υπάρχουν 2 κόμβοι που μπορούν να σε εξηπηρετήσουν πέφτωντας ως clinet. Τα διάφορα scan που δεν έφεραν αποτελέσματα με τι εξοπλισμό έγιναν? Υπάρχει κάποιο nodeid να τι μπορεί να γίνει?

----------

